# Airport Extreme + Qnap FTP/Webserver not accessable via WAN



## kvandenbrande (Feb 3, 2009)

http://kefke.kicks-***.org:8080 that works in LAN and WAN and also dyndns is working.

But ftp://kefke.kicks-***.org nor http://kefke.kicks-***.org are only working in LAN and in WAN they give a timeout error

Qnap has an internal address 192.168.1.10 and marked as standard host in NAT

and port forwarding: 
FTP: 
public TCP= 21
private ip= 192.168.1.10
private TCP= 21

HTTP:
public TCP= 80
private ip= 192.168.1.10
private TCP= 80

Pasive FTP:
public TCP= 55536-56559
private ip= 192.168.1.10
private TCP= 55536-56559

I've tried several online posibilities but each time without success.
Anybody an idea or other possible solution?

If you need more info please let me know

(in attachment screenshots of the Qnap server)

FYI: the *** stand for a s s without the spaces


----------

